# Mbt doesn't rent steel tanks???



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

I called yesterday and was told they no longer rent steel tanks. Is this true?


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I would say call and ask MBT but it seems like you already did that. So I am going to go with 'True' if they told you that.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Must be a new development, because they've rented them in the past.
I believe they've had several of their steel tanks disappear in recent years. That's a good chunk of change to have go missing.
AL tanks are much cheaper than steel, and not as highly coveted, so they may have changed their rental policies.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

We would like to be able to rent them, but as Felix pointed out, we no longer have any to rent.

Some of the 95's that we rented out were on loan from customers, and after we had several go missing we had no choice but to quit offering them.

We are looking at options but for now we simply don't have the tanks available.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

sniper said:


> I would say call and ask MBT but it seems like you already did that. So I am going to go with 'True' if they told you that.


You would think, however I have been told three different things in the past two weeks. First I needed to call ahead and reserve them, them the was told they couldn't be reserved and they were first come first serve. Now they say they do not rent. Now I have a definitive answer. Thanks for your input tho


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry for the confusion. This is a recent development, and our staff was just giving you the best info they had to go on.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

No problem. I plan on purchasing a few soon then all I have to worry about is getting them filled


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

evilsrt said:


> No problem. I plan on purchasing a few soon then all I have to worry about is getting them filled


Definitely the way to go! I finally broke down and bought a set of tanks this winter... makes life much easier!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Steel tanks rock. And go with Low Pressure, not High Pressure. To get the rated amount of cubic feet of air in a high pressure, it has to be filled to 3400 or 3600 psi. Fills take a lot longer because they have to let them cool and retop them off. Also, you have to make sure your first stage is designed to handle that pressure.

The LP tanks are great. I have a LP 120 and two LP 108's....Love em.

Jim, I'm in a good mood today. If you need mine for rental tanks when I'm not diving, that's fine with me. Just let me know


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I appreciate the usage of a couple tanks I used. Im an air hog, not to mention out of shape fat rascal who likes to dive!! Jim let us know when the next order is going out, I still want 2! Yes they are heavier and let me stay down the same time plus an extra 500-750 psi per tank more than my dive buddies! Im tired of being first out! LOL 

Its just another step in refining your equipment!

Steve


----------



## Pulpo (Feb 12, 2012)

*Dive Pros rents steel cylinders*

Dive Pros rents steel cylinders in:72,85,95,100, and 120 cubic feet:thumbsup:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes Dive Pros does, I rented a couple steel 95's for our adavanced class and fell in love with them!:thumbsup: It was nice that I could finally keep up with Alyssa on air consumption(psi wise).


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

You young guys are *killing me*! My back can be a bit tweeky from time to time, so I try to avoid schlepping heavy tanks around. The lighter the better for me, given the same water displacement and gas volume. I don't mind adding lead before I jump in the water, when I have to. 

A set of carbon fiber tanks should arrive in the mail this week. Each tank + valve weighs about 5.5 pounds and holds 3L (18 cf). Since I'm diving a rebreather, a full set of two tanks are good for about 5 hours of diving, _independent of depth_. My current HP steel 3L tanks are around 12 pounds apiece and I usually carry my rig with tanks mounted.

Rock on with those steels Bros! :notworthy: Ah, to be young again...


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

BOHUNTER1 said:


> I appreciate the usage of a couple tanks I used. Im an air hog, not to mention out of shape fat rascal who likes to dive!! Jim let us know when the next order is going out, I still want 2! Yes they are heavier and let me stay down the same time plus an extra 500-750 psi per tank more than my dive buddies! Im tired of being first out! LOL
> 
> Its just another step in refining your equipment!
> 
> Steve


Same here...my buddies conserve much better than me, so I bought some 119 Steels from MBT...now I'm back on the boat with 750-1000 psi left.


----------

